# HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday kara hope you have a wonderful day. love Queenie xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay happy birthday Kara, hope you have a very special day xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY DAY HUN AND ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thanks girls

i thought i would get up early to enjoy the day NOT lol, would so love to be in a deep sleep right now

these steriods are keeping me up i think


----------



## Chattasil (Jul 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hun xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lots of love from Andrea xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday hun - hope you are having a lovely day - and   that you get a lovely belated birthday present next week


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy birthday wishing you lots of luck for next week  xxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday hun, hope you have a good un


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara 

hope you have had a wonderful birthday and have been spoilt and pampered.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girl

yeah i had a lovely day


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad you had a lovely day x


----------

